
After Cambridge Analytica, Privacy Experts Get to Say ‘I Told You So’ - theuncommon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/12/technology/privacy-researchers-facebook.html
======
hermannbjorgvin
It's nice that people care, but yes, I've just been telling people ever since
that this is the business model of the web, except this time people seem more
interested in listening.

I suggest you try to use the fact that peoples interest has piqued to educate
them slightly about how data correlation and advertising online works.

